# Brillnet trading group EBay scam



## lawts0908 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

live just been scammed buying a car off EBay. As the car was in north Scotland (reportedly) it was being sold via the 'Brillnet trading group' who said they would deliver it etc.

Obviously, I was suspicious and did research. One of the Internet hits was on this site, with a thread saying that Brillnet Trading group had been used and all was ok. Lots of other stuff on the web seemingly endorsing the company.

Im just writing to say NOOOO! DONT USE THEM! Complete crooks.

Hopefully this blog will be picked up by other poor victims and will deter them. It's an international operation, so spread the word!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is a coffee forum


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't see Brillnet selling Speedsters for £100 so I'm not interested.

I thought everyone knew about the eBay "I'll deliver your car as I'm out of the country, pay by PayPal" scam? It's very well documented on vehicle forums. These people usually take over eBay accounts with with good trading history. Just use your common sense.... If it sounds to good to be true then it's probably because it is


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well you live and learn don't you....if it looks to good to be true, then it probably is. Me personally, I don't care, go cry on a car forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've looked into this and although not related to Coffee this is linked to a group (mentioned above) who try and fake websites in order to lure in unsuspecting patrons.

We are assisting in getting a known scammer shut down.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Personally I would only buy a car from ebay if the seller agreed to meet me at a petrol station halfway between his house and mine.

That shows they are really genuine and helpful.

Ideally if they are selling it on behalf of a friend, because that shows they are even more helpful


----------



## lawts0908 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks Glen, the fact that my research lead to a blog on here,just made the seller more plausible.


----------

